# Meatloaf Fatty In the Works (Q-View)



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to my adventure. Been seeing a lot of great looking meatloaves lately. Finally got to me bad enough to have to try some. All the old pros in chat wallago agreed this should be posted in the fatty forum vs. beef. 

Made up a meatloaf recipe based on my wife's (queen of the microwave) and 3 different recipes I found in here. My recipe:

5 lb 75% fat ground beef
1.5 lb ground pork
6 eggs, scrambled
1.5 cup bread crumbs
1 red onion,diced
1 bell pepper, diced
1 jalapeno, finely minced
10 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup Worc. Sauce
1/2 cup ketchup
Salt & pepper to taste


Mix it all up! 

The ingredient list...


The meatloaf mix smashed out


Meatloaf fatty, #1:
Motz Cheese Sticks
Sun Dried Tomatoes
Fresh Mushrooms
Provalone slices
Minced Garlic


Meatloaf Fatty #2:
Velveeta Cheese
Fresh Chopped Spinach
Fresh Mushrooms
Crumbled Bacon 
Minced Garlic


Meatloaf Fatty #3
Shredded Swiss Cheese
Crumbled Bacon
Fresh Mushrooms
Minced Garlic
(Sorry, forgot the pic...)

Meatloaf Fatty #4
Shredded Motz Cheese
Canadian Bacon Slices (my home-made)
Diced Green Peppers
Sliced Black Olives
Minced Garlic
Pizza Sauce
(Sorry, forgot the pic...)

All the fatty s rolled up using Capt Dan's method, (Buck Snort's pictutorial)


And finally in the smoker at 1145 PM


Only got one to roll up nice and tight, the last one. Took three practices to get a good one. So far so good, been in the smoke for just over an hour. Using oak logs and hickory chunks. Keeping the heat high for the first 1.5 hours to try to "sear" the fatty s closed (280 target), then gonna go the last your at 240(ish)

Stay tuned for the finale. Guess about an hour more, then 1/2 hour rest before slicing. Gonna stick in a probe in 20 minutes, pull them when they get to 160 internal.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 18, 2008)

Seboke
That us quite the smorgasboard..... the way you have that rolled up, I would call the leaners (beef) instead of fattys (pork) !!!
I am looking forward to the finished product.....


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah mossy, I took a poll in chat on where i should post this.  Unanymous that it should go in Fatty!  I'm lookin forward to the finish as well!  I'm real worried about major blowouts due to the meatloaf mixture creating weak spaces in the "shell" with the onions and peppers in there


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

Two hours into the smoke.  No idea which one is what.  The tighter roll kept good shape and is at 140, but had it alone on the lower rack.  The others, not as tight, flattned out a bit.  Lots of pinholes leaking cheese (snacks!).  Took one from the rack of three, made two racks of two, swapped rack spaces.  Here they are flipped over.  Lookin f=real good so far!  Hope there's cheese still inside when thery're done!




Finale coming up soon!


----------



## erain (Jun 18, 2008)

those are lookin great so far!!!!! this IS turning into a Phaty Phenominum!!!


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

Sleepy.......................

Here they are fresh out of the smoke.  Gonna rest em for 30 minues, hack off a couple of slices, snap some Qview, sample them, then pass out!





Hope I find cheese inside!  A LOT of cheese pooled up in the bottom of the smoker!  

More in half an hour!


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

And they are done!

If I had to rank the best, and I mean HAD to, under torture, I think I'd go with this order:

Meatloaf Fatty #1



Meatloaf Fatty #2


Meatloaf Fatty #3


Meatloaf Fatty #4


They were all GREAT! Still not _really_ sure which one tasted best, so I'll just stick with the original order!

Most definitely doing more of these!!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, baby! Those fatties rock! Don't have to taste them, the q-view alone made my doctor roll over in bed, pat his wallet, and smile... and he doesn't know why.

I have GOT to get me a REAL smoker. Gonna start swappin' plastic barrels for steel ones at the local parks if I don't find one soon.

Gotta go pour a bowl of cereal for breakfast now....


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 18, 2008)

They look great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






and nice Qview thanks


----------



## white cloud (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Job. They look wonderfull, Thanks


----------



## av8tor (Jun 18, 2008)

I always wondered about using ground beef, they look good so I guess I am going to have to try that out.


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

Yer Killin me Buck!  Thanks guys!!  A few more comments on the meatloaf effort now tht my eyes aren't crossed...

There were many long thin strips of string cheese that poked out of each fatty.  Cetrainly attritable to the weakness of the shell with the meatloaf recipe having onions and peppers in it.  I thought about that at first, but decided I wanted MEATLOAF fatties vs. ground beef fatties, and meatloaf has onions and peppers in it!!  Not nearly as much cheese escaped as I feared though.

I bought 75% ground beef specifically for the fat content.  Figured sausage had more fat content than extra lean goround beef, so wanted to sort of mimic the texture, and read in here that some folks did beef fatties that crumbled cause they got too dry.  I didn't want to wrap in bacon,  maybe I will next time...

Take a pocket calculater, throw it into the chimp cage at the zoo.  Now ask the chimps, "If a car left Tampa going 60 MPH..........."  That was me, walking around in circles around the grates trying to figger out how I'm gonna get these things off without turning these meat loaves into meat scramble.

You can clearly see in the qview which fatty rolled up the tightest.  I was able to get it off by just palming both sides and lifting it.  The other three???  Ended up propping the grates at an angle and used 2 wide spatulas to loosten the grip from the grate till I could get fingers underneath.  Kept pressure on the sides and just rolled them off onto the rack in the pan.


----------



## jaye220 (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work, man...those look TASTY!  I think I'm gonna have to roll up a couple and smoke my first fatties (on the smoker, that is) this weekend.


----------



## abelman (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn, that's Awesome, points!


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 18, 2008)

Dang Seboke... Looking goooooooood!


----------



## pduke216 (Jun 18, 2008)

Those fatties rock Seboke! We should have a fatty cookoff one weekend with all of the members on this forum but only the OTBS could vote and not vote for there own. They could judge by looks, originality, and whatever else.


----------



## keith54 (Jun 18, 2008)

Seboke, Everytime I see your smoke'n I just gotta take a look at the q-vue because there always awesome man. #3 has a real nice spiral to it. And your right about the Dr. patting is wallet lol. Great job again.


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

I've thought about throwin that challenge out!  Just wanted to get a few more under my belt to get a little better at it first!!  There's some real talented fatty rollers in the forum!


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks!  Careful, you'll be hooked!


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

And many thanks to you Abel!


----------



## pduke216 (Jun 18, 2008)

The local Jewel has Tenn Pride on sale buy 1 get 1 free, I think I will get some and practice rolling fatties this weekend.


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

And thanks to both of you's!  #3 was the only one I was able to get a tight roll on


----------



## seboke (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Luck and show is your results! I'm heading to visit my wife in GA and taking all the "big ends" up to her. Meatloaf is her comfort food, but she ain't never had it like this!!


----------



## krusher (Jun 18, 2008)

awesome job on the fattie!  I havent tried them yet,  have to go to sams this weekend, think i'll get some things and try to make a few
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I think I gave you points, not sure on how to do that


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW Seboke!!
Those are fantastic!  
Glad to know I'm not the only crazy one doing a half dozen fatty varities in one sitting!  
Like the spinach version!
Kudos!!


----------

